# Bait Shop at Deer Creek



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Is there a bait shop near Deer Creek that will be open and have minnows before the Crappie Tourny??


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Mary's or Frosties. Frosties is on the road that takes you to the dam. Mary's is in one of the small towns before you get to the lake but unless you're ready to breathe in an incredibly strong cat piss smell and have it stuck on your nose all day, I'd suggest Frosties. It might be a little out of your way but the comprise of the offense to your senses is worth it to me. To each his own though. Mary's might be good but I went there in February and I'll never go back. It was hard for me to breathe in there. Been hitting Frosties ever since.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Frosties is only 5-7 minutes for either the Marina ramp or the Harding Cabin Ramp


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

X2 on the cat piss. It's disgusting. I can't believe i bought a can of pop there...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought I noticed a place in Mt. Sterling that sold bait a few months back, behind the fire department maybe.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Frosties is where I go.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wahoo3366 (Aug 16, 2011)

I went to frosties last week and they only had bass minnows.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

There is a drive thru in Mt. Sterling on 56 behind the fire house. It is called FasCar. They usually have minnows.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Perch N' Crappie said:


> X2 on the cat piss. It's disgusting. I can't believe i bought a can of pop there...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


LOL! I dragged my wife to the dam over the winter and we stopped off at Mary's, just so I could see the look on her face when we walked in...


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Last weekend I hauled my minnys in from Cheshire Market, good thing as I overheard someone say that all the local baitshops were sold out of minnows.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Frostys was out of bait a few days ago, would call to make sure they have some before heading there.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> LOL! I dragged my wife to the dam over the winter and we stopped off at Mary's, just so I could see the look on her face when we walked in...


I really don't understand it, Butch, ( the owner ) is setting on a gold mine there if he worked it right, being a bass pro dealer his business could be very good, I said could be. I go in about once a year. I went there for years when his mom and dad were alive and I enjoyed the visits, it saddens me to see what has happened to the place and Butch.
I also did the same thing to my wife one Sunday afternoon while out for a ride and suggested we stop in to grab something to drink. Boy did I ever get it for that one.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Frostie's is definitely nicer. Not useful for crappy, but Mary's usually has chubs or shiners where as Frostie's only has minnows.

As for Mary's smelling like cat piss, it's true. But I admit it's kind of amusing to walk into the place since there's like 20+ cats running around in there.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I can't speak for minnows, but Mary's has a better price and size on goldfish. I can't remember the exact price, but I know Mary's was cheaper by several dollars on a couple dozen. Yea it smells like cat piss and they don't carry near what they used to in tackle and bowfishing stuff, but at least you don't have to wait on a dozen ******** or yuppies and their rude kids getting ice cream and candy bars at Mary's.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I always wear frontline before I go into Mary's.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

J&R bait in lancaster has crappie minnows . Not sure if they would be open before you crappie tourment. They are central ohio bait suppliers call and check out his hours .I been buying bait from them for 20 plus years. Its a nice clean store .


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

sciotodarby said:


> i can't speak for minnows, but mary's has a better price and size on goldfish. I can't remember the exact price, but i know mary's was cheaper by several dollars on a couple dozen. Yea it smells like cat piss and they don't carry near what they used to in tackle and bowfishing stuff, but at least you don't have to wait on a dozen ******** or yuppies and their rude kids getting ice cream and candy bars at mary's.


rotflmfao!!!!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I will be coming from the Newark area, and We've never been to deer Creek


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Frosties had minnows when I stopped there on my way home from the spillway today. I forgot my cooler so I had to swing in and grab a cheap styrofoam one. Didn't want my saugeye just sitting in the trunk on the way home


----------

